# Dad and my Deer season pics



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 3, 2018)

OK guys finally getting time to post pictures( been trying to find them on the pc for 3 days now!!). I manage to score on a nice mature 9piont early on. Wasn't able to fill my doe tag so wa planning on going back the end of December for a doe hunt. Work got in the way of that. Great full for being able to get out with him and still knock some deer down.



 



 


Here's Dads deer. He says he not a horn hunter he likes the meat. thought it was a doe!! Thing was after he shot this one a Big Old brusier came out of the woods 150 yards away and just looked at him. He sat his rifle down back at his chair when he went over to look at this one. Hopefully be there next year.





 




 






Rodney

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 3, 2018)

I’ll bet you guys had a great time. Fun family time is the best!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2018)

Sounds like a great time my friend, glad y'all got to go! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 3, 2018)

Very cool. Great looking bucks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey Rodney those are some freezer filling bucks!!! I just did my first attempt at curing deer hindquarters and have to admit I'm totally please with how they came out!! Also made my first link sausage!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks like the weather even cooperated. Congrats to all. Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Jan 4, 2018)

Congrats on a successful hunt!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 5, 2018)

Awesome! That's what it's all about...the memories, the hunt and the stories, not just the harvest. I love to be out in my job checking hunters and listening to the stories. Great job to you and your dad. Wish mine was still here but I have my stories and memories!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

